# Chipmunk in Massachusetts



## SpicyWhiteKnight (Aug 7, 2015)

I am curious about hunting chipmunk in mass with a sling. Looks to be legal as long as in season? Do the rules change if treated as a pest? My grandmother has been putting out rat traps for them and I may offer to eradicate one or two at my leisure.


----------



## Gunnar (Dec 30, 2013)

search on mass dnr but here ya go (c) Chipmunk, flying squirrel, porcupine, red squirrel, skunk, weasel, and woodchuck: the season opens on January 1 and continues until the following December 31, except that the season is CLOSED during the "shotgun" deer season.


----------



## SpicyWhiteKnight (Aug 7, 2015)

So any other time I can harvest them any way I want? Looks like I'm good to go. Expect pics of a chipmunk soon.


----------



## SpicyWhiteKnight (Aug 7, 2015)

One less little pest to raid the gooseberries. Taken with a shoulder/neck shot, eight-twelve paces away, with a marble, slung from retied Tex light band assembly with a 3/4 supersure pouch, 7" bands with a 31" draw, hooked up to a MGG Cthulhu. Dropped him quick and effectively.


----------



## Gunnar (Dec 30, 2013)

sweet


----------

